

VisualRust: A basic Visual Studio extension for Rust - adamnemecek
http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/dcd9075c-46da-4164-be4a-4d09589efcad

======
cheepin
Relatively primitive, but I'm glad things like this are being made.

I would switch to Rust from C++ in a heartbeat if I could easily call the
Windows.h stuff, or even just plug into existing C++ code I've written.

~~~
cpeterso
Rust's C FFI is well-supported because Mozilla's Servo needs to integrate with
other Mozilla code written in C++, like SpiderMonkey.

~~~
adamnemecek
I'm guessing that he's complaining about the fact that you still have to
expose your C++ code with a C API.

~~~
bratsche
I guess that's an issue trying to get C++ to work with most other languages,
due to non-standardized name mangling schemes and whatnot.

~~~
pcwalton
Name mangling isn't the problem; vtable layout and templates are. In
particular, templates are pretty much unsolvable without embedding all of C++
in the language.

~~~
femngi
Never mind working with other languages, it's a problem just linking between
different compiler versions.

------
agapos
Was that made by the MS folks, or it is only hosted on their site?

~~~
asdfs
Just hosted. cmr's github page says he works for Mozilla.

